# vibrating steering wheel



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

guys does your steering start to vibrate after 110KM/H??? after doing some fancy stuff with my car i realised it started to vibrate at that speed and it gets worse as i go faster...is it because of the fact that my wheel alignment is out??


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Not good! Remind us again Sergei... what mods do you have?

Sometimes its as simple as balancing the tires. But if doing that doesn't help, then most of the time it is an alignment problem. As mentioned in prior posts, the X needs 4 wheel alignment.. laser alignment being preferred. Front wheels need camber, caster and toe checked. Back wheels need camber and toe.

If you have new rims and tires, sometimes its a defective tire that simply can't be balanced. Now if it goes away after balancing but comes back in a while, sometimes the tires slip in relation to the rim. A quick way of finding out is marking the tire at the inflation port and checking it periodically to see if the mark moves. If it does, the tire needs to be taken off the rim, the rim recleaned, then the tire reinstalled and balanced. 

Hope this helps. Nothing gets me more upset than vibrating steering wheel.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Not good! Remind us again Sergei... what mods do you have?
> 
> Sometimes its as simple as balancing the tires. But if doing that doesn't help, then most of the time it is an alignment problem. As mentioned in prior posts, the X needs 4 wheel alignment.. laser alignment being preferred. Front wheels need camber, caster and toe checked. Back wheels need camber and toe.
> 
> ...


had a strut bar but threw it away since it didnt help in the body roll(got it for onyl about less than 100 sing dollars) K&N filter,OBX header (which was replaced later back to stock cos my car failed a mandatory emissions test) and a volt stabiliaser+grounding and a UER crank pulley


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Offhand I don't see anything that would cause vibration at higher speeds. Guess do the balancing first since that's easier. Then alignment after that if that doesn't help.

Good luck!


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

As Tim said check out the wheel balancing. Remember that it can be inner or outer balance which is out of sync requiring weights to stabilize the wheels rotation.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> guys does your steering start to vibrate after 110KM/H??? after doing some fancy stuff with my car i realised it started to vibrate at that speed and it gets worse as i go faster...is it because of the fact that my wheel alignment is out??



I had the same problem, only it took the dealer two weeks to find it. They looked at everything in the front and back end and the problem was wheel balancing all along. The wheel balancing was the first thing they checked, but their balancer was out of calibration, and so they didn't realize it until two weeks later. I also found warped rear rotors (something that they missed and refused to replace, but machined), which tells me that their "inspections" weren't aren't thorough. If only I didn't lease...


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

You should know that OEM Duelers are very difficult to balance correctly. They are few comments on Tire Rack about those tires that are out of round.
So maybe better tires can be the solution.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

notaire said:


> You should know that OEM Duelers are very difficult to balance correctly. They are few comments on Tire Rack about those tires that are out of round.
> So maybe better tires can be the solution.


dude bridgestone duelers are CRAP in grip....Since i had no $$ I had to endure them till i switched to Goodyear's 235/60R16....and there was a whole lot of difference in grip man...so much that I've worn them Down  worst case scenario is that i have to switch to slightly cheaper yokohama geolanders....but at least I heard that they aren't that bad as those duelers...


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

This is an outside chance, but maybe it's the road. Sounds dumb, but last winter I thought I had a balance or allignment problem because the steering vibrated every time I hit 120. Turns out the only place I went that fast was on the freeway on the way home from work, and that piece of road is badly in need of resurfacing. As it turns out, the vibration doesn't happen anywhere else, at any speed.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> dude bridgestone duelers are CRAP in grip....Since i had no $$ I had to endure them till i switched to Goodyear's 235/60R16....and there was a whole lot of difference in grip man...so much that I've worn them Down  worst case scenario is that i have to switch to slightly cheaper yokohama geolanders....but at least I heard that they aren't that bad as those duelers...


From which GoodYear are you talking of?


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

notaire said:


> From which GoodYear are you talking of?


Goodyear NCT5....


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

i've had that problem before of the vibrating steering wheel. brought it to my nissan dealership and they realigned my tires and it went back to normal. now even at 180km/h my steering wheel doesnt vibrate


----------

